# New Growers Journal for A Newbie, DIY Veg setup



## stepheneking (May 1, 2019)

Hello everyone,
  Man it's been a while since I have had the chance to grow. I have always enjoyed and wanted to grow my own and now after years I am finally able to! Now without added stress! Congrats to the people! Good decisions that will eventually pay off and create opportunities and jobs for many !
Okay now with that out of the way, I'm so pumped. I am going to soak up as much here as I can from the community. I am starting my *budget setup *for myself and my wife to learn and grow together, legally

I am fairly new and have not done this in some time so please, patience.

More to follow..........


----------



## stepheneking (May 2, 2019)

Let me know your thoughts.
Looking to a cheap, broak man's grow to start, with upgrades along the way.
Current materials;

LED lighting I picked up at Home Depot
FEIT Electric 19w 2ft/pi LED GLP24FS/19W/LED
VAC 120
A .158
W 19
Luminous Flux lm 1200
CCT K 3300
CRI Ra 75
Photon Flux
400-499 5.23595
500-599 6.92223
600-700 13.4475
Total 25.60567


----------



## umbra (May 2, 2019)

as you meet others here, you may find other LEDs suit your needs better. its an on going process for sure.
number one thing is genetics, number two is environment


----------



## stepheneking (May 2, 2019)

So for now I have a small wardrobe carton I found cheap at Lowes. I have sealed up bottom and coated the inside sides with waterproofing boot spray, foot locker(had around house) and thought I'd use it.





Figured the space was good for the lighting, thoughts. I wanted to use this as a small Veg chamber. What's your thoughts?

I'm going to give updates as I prepare carton... Do you think any circulation venting needs installed?


----------



## stepheneking (May 2, 2019)

umbra said:


> as you meet others here, you may find other LEDs suit your needs better. its an on going process for sure.
> number one thing is genetics, number two is environment


Good review of specific light so we can add to list
Genetics, can you elaborate...?


----------



## stepheneking (May 2, 2019)

Readying the light.
Drilled holes for mounting cables on bar




Add in cable and light..





Add in some power


LET THERE BE LIGHT


----------



## umbra (May 2, 2019)

There a number of threads here that cover different leds and peoples experiences with them. My choices and experience would not apply for someone starting out. I currently use a Fluence spydr+, double ended HPS, and T5 fluorescents. As for genetics, some many different things for so many people. When first starting to grow there are many variables.
Anyone with extensive experience will tell you that what matters the most to increase your chances of consistently growing high quality cannabis is genetics. Even a beginner grower can grow top shelf cannabis given  the best genetics to start with. By contrast, unstable and low quality grown by the best growers can not reach the potential of high quality strains and genetic vigor. Reputable breeders are a huge advantage. The process of finding that special cultivar can be a long process but a lot of fun. It is a journey not just a destination. As to seeds, there are regular, feminized, autoflowering, and feminized autoflowering. All have their advantages and disadvantages. Research everything. Many stickys here, read them all.


----------



## stepheneking (May 2, 2019)

umbra said:


> There a number of threads here that cover different leds and peoples experiences with them. My choices and experience would not apply for someone starting out. I currently use a Fluence spydr+, double ended HPS, and T5 fluorescents. As for genetics, some many different things for so many people. When first starting to grow there are many variables.
> Anyone with extensive experience will tell you that what matters the most to increase your chances of consistently growing high quality cannabis is genetics. Even a beginner grower can grow top shelf cannabis given  the best genetics to start with. By contrast, unstable and low quality grown by the best growers can not reach the potential of high quality strains and genetic vigor. Reputable breeders are a huge advantage. The process of finding that special cultivar can be a long process but a lot of fun. It is a journey not just a destination. As to seeds, there are regular, feminized, autoflowering, and feminized autoflowering. All have their advantages and disadvantages. Research everything. Many stickys here, read them all.


Thanks for the information! I appreciate you sharing your experience and knowledge. I have decided on LED due to not wanting to deal with heat issues. What disadvantages of any will i face? With LED low heat won't I be able to add side lighting in flower chamb.
I will read up on what your talking about with our great site

Looking forward to learning more


----------



## stepheneking (May 2, 2019)

Since this is my first grow in some time I have chosen to use some seeds I had packed away. I don't know the strain or really much about the seeds. I just started to get a collection anytime I could. Figured best to have a dry run with these



Seeds are ready, should have gotten these in yesterday....





I'm reading the soil




In with the girls...



Just using pan from dollar store w/ lid for greenhouse



In and ready....

Need some advice here for light time cycle.?


----------



## hollowpoint (May 3, 2019)

I veg with 20 hours on... 4 hours off.... But some folks will veg at 24 hours of light...All so I add light before they emerge. Good luck!


----------



## QBCrocket (May 3, 2019)

I veg 18 - 6 always worked for me but Im a cloner


----------



## Fortunado420 (May 3, 2019)

Hi, 

I think you need to check the lighting. 19W is not sufficient for even 1 plant with LED lights. Lowest wattage I've used to grow 1 plant to maturity is 80W. Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but if you are a newbie, I think you need a lot more wattage.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2019)

Yes, you will need way way more light, even for a bare-bones budget grow.  That is simply not nearly enough light for a high energy plant like cannabis.  First, LEDs are different than other lights in that they are not usually actually the stated wattage.  For instance, I have a 700W LED that is actually only about a 300W light.  So, you probably don't even really have 19W, probably more like 10.  Hamster Lewis is using some budget LEDs that he is very happy with.  You are probably going to want at least 300W for a single plant, but I would buy as much light as you can afford.

You are also going to need good ventilation.  This is something you need to read up on.  Ventilation is for much more than heat control--plants need a continual supply of fresh air (CO2) for proper photosynthesis.

If you are using bag seeds, you have a lot greater chance of the plant hermying.  In this day and age seeds found in bags are almost certainly the result of selfing.

The walls of your grow space need to be painted flat white or coated with some other reflective surface.  Flat white paint is about the best, cheapest way to go to get a good reflective surface.

I understand being excited and rarin' to go, but I really think that you need to spend a bit of time studying what it takes to set up a grow space.  I hate to see you spending time and money on something that you find 2 months down the road is not going to work.  There actually is a whole lot to growing indoors.

Good luck and Green Mojo


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2019)

You don't have even remotely enough light to Veg let alone Flower. I get wanting to go the poor man's route but you still have to meet certain requirements. Things you should not cheap out on are light, nutrients and a PH meter. I use King LEDs and find I get a big bang for the buck.  Nutrient-wise I use General Hydroponics 3 part. It is affordable and works well. Meter wise I use a digital with a replaceable probe. I change the probe once a year. Not a fan of cardboard boxes either. A cheap tent off of eBay would be a huge step up. Good luck and Green Mojo.


----------



## stepheneking (May 5, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> I veg with 20 hours on... 4 hours off.... But some folks will veg at 24 hours of light...All so I add light before they emerge. Good luck!


Thanks, been running 24hrs so far


----------



## Aksarben (May 5, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> I veg with 20 hours on... 4 hours off.... But some folks will veg at 24 hours of light...All so I add light before they emerge. Good luck!


Very good advice @hollowpoint . 
 IF you plan on total indoor growing , 24 hours would work fine.  However, according to Ed Rosenthal, in his book  "Marijuana Grower's Handbook  (HIGHLY recommended!)  he writes that if your plants are grown indoors and destined to be moved to outdoors, you should cut the light regimen to 16 - 18 hours  light and 8 - 6 hours of darkness.  Some varieties, especially Indicas, are less likely to be shocked into flowering when moved outdoors this way.  pg 329-330.
I agree with Hemp Goddess and others, that the light is way on the weak side.  Also, I might suggest   "IF"  you are going to stay with the box, as least buy heavy duty aluminum foil and line the bottom and sides of the box with it.  That will have a better effect of more usable light getting to all parts of the plant.  Another option, that is NOT that all  expensive, is a nice 2'x4'x60"  grow tent I saw on Amazon for only $80.00  here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DXYMQ9M


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2019)

If I were starting out again from scratch and needed to watch my budget but also wanted success, I would budget 100-150 on LED lighting. 80-100 on a tent, and 100-120 on a very good PH Meter. GH 3 Part would be my Nutrients of choice. Get training and cloning down so that you can manage your plants and have a quicker turnaround on Flowering and harvesting.  Most people struggle when they don't have enough light, getting a true 12-hour dark period and biggest of all, PH issues.


----------



## stepheneking (May 6, 2019)

Fortunado420 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think you need to check the lighting. 19W is not sufficient for even 1 plant with LED lights. Lowest wattage I've used to grow 1 plant to maturity is 80W. Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but if you are a newbie, I think you need a lot more wattage.


Hey Fortunado, thanks for your advice. I agree, I was worried it was too little of light. But I didn't know if LED was different at low watts. I am going to beef it up!

Appreciate you guys!


----------



## stepheneking (May 6, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yes, you will need way way more light, even for a bare-bones budget grow.  That is simply not nearly enough light for a high energy plant like cannabis.  First, LEDs are different than other lights in that they are not usually actually the stated wattage.  For instance, I have a 700W LED that is actually only about a 300W light.  So, you probably don't even really have 19W, probably more like 10.  Hamster Lewis is using some budget LEDs that he is very happy with.  You are probably going to want at least 300W for a single plant, but I would buy as much light as you can afford.
> 
> You are also going to need good ventilation.  This is something you need to read up on.  Ventilation is for much more than heat control--plants need a continual supply of fresh air (CO2) for proper photosynthesis.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice The hemp goddess!
I have another light I have been wanting to setup that I have been saving, but I will need to make a hood.
I have plans to make walls better reflective,

Working on updating it I'll get you guys an update


----------



## stepheneking (May 6, 2019)

Aksarben said:


> Very good advice @hollowpoint .
> IF you plan on total indoor growing , 24 hours would work fine.  However, according to Ed Rosenthal, in his book  "Marijuana Grower's Handbook  (HIGHLY recommended!)  he writes that if your plants are grown indoors and destined to be moved to outdoors, you should cut the light regimen to 16 - 18 hours  light and 8 - 6 hours of darkness.  Some varieties, especially Indicas, are less likely to be shocked into flowering when moved outdoors this way.  pg 329-330.
> I agree with Hemp Goddess and others, that the light is way on the weak side.  Also, I might suggest   "IF"  you are going to stay with the box, as least buy heavy duty aluminum foil and line the bottom and sides of the box with it.  That will have a better effect of more usable light getting to all parts of the plant.  Another option, that is NOT that all  expensive, is a nice 2'x4'x60"  grow tent I saw on Amazon for only $80.00  here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DXYMQ9M


Definitely going to look into a tent real soon Looking to get some reflective setup going.....


----------



## stepheneking (May 6, 2019)

Okay, so I am ready for more light..Thanks for all the input you have all provided. I am taking it in. I have updated the grow box and also making this Hood and fixture for CFL I had laying around. Best of all it was stuff I had laying around ;-)
I have this light for some time now
55watt CFL
http://www.serviceconcepts.coop/spec-sheets/ge/GEFLE55HT52SWBX.pdf
1.


I was half asleep when originally posting so I am updating...
Old computer case for some sheet metal
2.

Making it all come together. I measured out and cut the metal sheet into to size.I had to make by own break to get my bends for the Hood...
3.

My setup ;-
4.

I ended up bigger on one side so I had to trim it down after all of my bends were complted.
5.

Oh yeah!
6.


7. View attachment 252569


Had to make some angles to attach fixture to the hood
8.

Attaching the fixture bracket
9.

Shows the build in the fixture and hood
10.

I had some gold flake paint so i decided to coat the whole thing.


----------



## hollowpoint (May 6, 2019)

Hi SK.... that CFL is about the most inefficient bulb out there...generates a lot of heat as well. It will only produce some very lite pop corn buds. Anyway you can get a budget LED maybe....Check out Hamster Lewis grow log, he uses budget LED's and get fine results. There are many to choose from with several coming in at 100.00 bucks or less. Good Luck with everything.


----------



## QBCrocket (May 6, 2019)

if your chasing a budget light the vispectras seem to do a good job not that expensive


----------



## stepheneking (May 6, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Hi SK.... that CFL is about the most inefficient bulb out there...generates a lot of heat as well. It will only produce some very lite pop corn buds. Anyway you can get a budget LED maybe....Check out Hamster Lewis grow log, he uses budget LED's and get fine results. There are many to choose from with several coming in at 100.00 bucks or less. Good Luck with everything.


I figured it wasn't the best however, fills a void until fund-age is more available. I am just glad I had all the material on hand and it didn't cost me a cent ;-) Sucks the bulb is sh!% I think the hood was a good idea for that type of bulb, don't you think. Don't get me wrong I plan and will do this right. I am going to get the light/tent next. It will be a little while until I can afford/budget in that cost. At least with the setup now I can still get my hands dirty and learning.


----------



## stepheneking (May 6, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> if your chasing a budget light the vispectras seem to do a good job not that expensive


Looks like a good LED setup....decently priced through some vendors, 300W for 68$ thanks ;-)


----------



## stepheneking (May 6, 2019)

stepheneking said:


> I figured it wasn't the best however, fills a void until fund-age is more available. I am just glad I had all the material on hand and it didn't cost me a cent ;-) Sucks the bulb is sh!% I think the hood was a good idea for that type of bulb, don't you think. Don't get me wrong I plan and will do this right. I am going to get the light/tent next. It will be a little while until I can afford/budget in that cost. At least with the setup now I can still get my hands dirty and learning.


Are there any decent CFL's this size that I can get for this DIY fixture?


----------



## hollowpoint (May 6, 2019)

I have seen 300 watt CFL....but that LED is about the same cost and much better.


----------



## Locked (May 6, 2019)

stepheneking said:


> Are there any decent CFL's this size that I can get for this DIY fixture?



High Output T5 bulbs are good for vegging and you can flower with them in a pinch. Most CFL's just don't cut it though.  If your budget is tight that vispectras is a better option.


----------



## stepheneking (May 6, 2019)

Okay guys time for the "King Grow Box" Update.....
I took your advice and added in some foil to the sides, that was an easy fix and man did it brighten this thing up!
         THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL OF EVERYONE'S INPUT!
Its always nice to have some knowledgeable friends

I also have the new DIY Hood w/CFL installed also keeping the LED hanging too




So I am working on the ventilation as well. I have the fans hooked up to switch  and will soon add in ASIC controlled temp and fans....that will be another thread though...Future todo project...I like my electronics too;-)

For Venting I now have 2-12v DC fans, One I added into the body of a dollar tree fan I dismantled the other I have venting through the top.(Thinking of adding in a streach of vent hose across the bottom and add in some Intake holes at the bottom side of the box) Thoughts?

Here is what I have...


I also opened up the front of the box to drop out for more room while working



So what are everyone's thoughts? Am I covering it pretty good?


----------



## stepheneking (May 6, 2019)

Well I removed them from greenhouse. They were reaching/stretching and leaning....I would assume this is due to the lighting conditions, but maybe wrong however, that my thinking.



I am sure I will have some fall out from this


----------



## umbra (May 6, 2019)

Not enough light. You can replant them deeper. Small fan blowing near plants will make the stems stronger.


----------



## Aksarben (May 6, 2019)

Yes, replanting is a good idea.  Gives the stem some support, as does some wind.  I may be wrong, but seems like too warm of a temp will also make them grow a bit fast for the stem support as well.

I started out with 2 x 40 watt SANSI  LED lights I found at Amazon.com, here: https://tinyurl.com/y5rzq4an   I have a picture of the two of them working in tandem on my first plants.  And now my OG Kush Autoflower is coming along nicely.  We all have starting point in this growing culture... *Keep at it and don't get discouraged!!   * Yesterday's pic of the Trichomes coming along on the Auto  OG Kush.






And closer look (magnified) of the plants  Trichomes.


----------



## stepheneking (May 7, 2019)

Aksarben said:


> Yes, replanting is a good idea.  Gives the stem some support, as does some wind.  I may be wrong, but seems like too warm of a temp will also make them grow a bit fast for the stem support as well.
> 
> I started out with 2 x 40 watt SANSI  LED lights I found at Amazon.com, here: https://tinyurl.com/y5rzq4an   I have a picture of the two of them working in tandem on my first plants.  And now my OG Kush Autoflower is coming along nicely.  We all have starting point in this growing culture... *Keep at it and don't get discouraged!!   * Yesterday's pic of the Trichomes coming along on the Auto  OG Kush.
> 
> ...


Very nice looking! She is doing very well! I will take your guys advice and prepare to replanting. I am thinking of going straight to 1/2 gallon pots since I don't want to replant again in the future.
Thanks for the advice, I am going to keep at it. I am on a budget however, I am enjoying it with a good DIY setup taken seriously.

Any advice on the replanting? I did end up loosing a couple


----------



## stepheneking (May 7, 2019)

I did work on getting the ventilation right for the box. I do think its getting warmer due to heat from the CFL. I added some wood framing to attach some Velcro to help seal things up better to help the ventilation. I will need ot add some weather stripping as there is still a small gap around the door.



I added in a intake for the box, I also have my modified small fan too so I have some air movement....




I hope this is good enough, these little fans move a lot of air.


----------



## Aksarben (May 7, 2019)

I would think you'd want more than 1/2 gallon pots.  I bought some Vivosun 2 gallon pots for my Autoflower.  For Indica you probably want at least 3 gallons and maybe even 5.  IF they are grown outdoors eventually, you will need some kind of support from all the wind or the pots will blow over, unless you 1/2 bury the fiber pot in the ground.   The only reason I went with 2 gallon was I can then use regular $1.99 tomato cages and push it down to where the bottom (smaller) ring is almost, if not, touching ground.  Then those cloth pots fit nicely right down in there and the rings give me some support.  I too, am "little bird special"   cheap cheap cheap.. LOL  But, seems to be working for me.  might not work for everybody. (disclaimer).   Vivosun grow bags.  Very inexpensive.   Link:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UBLDUBO


----------



## QBCrocket (May 7, 2019)

I think your light should of been strong enough for starting m but it was too high , I used a CFL 100watt  to start my clones when I first started growing , gutted an old fridge out  , only had the light 4 inches from the plants ,had the trays so I could change the height as the plants grew , once they got the size of basket balls I would move them into a bigger room that I made by lining out a cheap garden shed , an old fridge works well the seals stop light escaping you can vent easy and if you get one with a freezer on top you have all the storage you need , Only my opinion but if I was to replant those I would get some 1 inch rock wool cubes , break them in half then put the stem in between with leaves only half inch above top of cube and the plant in your soil , the rock wool will allow air to get to the stem while keeping it moist (my favorited word MOIST ) if you plant them deep in soil you may rot the stem


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2019)

I would also recommend going with larger pots than 1/2 gal.  With pots that small you will be continually watering and there is simply not much room for good root growth.  I would personally go with at least 3 gallon.  And sativas will need bigger pots than indicas.

Not many new growers realize that indoors, more plants does not mean more bud.  The light you have is basically capable of producing x grams of bud, regardless of the number of plants.  In fact, plants that have too little room to grow will produce far less.  So, go with decent sized grow bags and don't overcrowd your plants.  They need room for good airflow around them.  Keep in mind that ventilation is for more than heat control.  Plants need a fresh supply of air (CO2) all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  While your little 12v fans will work now, they will not in the future.  You _will_ need a centrifuge type fan that is capable of moving some air.    

Keep your eyes open for a good buy on a high output T5 fluoro tube light.  That is the kind with the small tubes--they are 5/8 diameter.  The high output T5s have a good wattage to lumen ratio and I still use them to veg my plants, preferring them over my LEDs.  I got a great buy years ago on a 2' 12 tube fixture that I still use.  With T5s you have the option of blue tubes, red tubes, or a mixture. 

If you can, look  into organic growing.  There are some real advantages if you have a bit of room and can compost or raise red wigglers.  You literally make nutrients out of garbage and don't have to deal with pH adjustments.  Plus...it's organic!


----------



## stepheneking (May 7, 2019)

Aksarben said:


> I would think you'd want more than 1/2 gallon pots.  I bought some Vivosun 2 gallon pots for my Autoflower.  For Indica you probably want at least 3 gallons and maybe even 5.  IF they are grown outdoors eventually, you will need some kind of support from all the wind or the pots will blow over, unless you 1/2 bury the fiber pot in the ground.   The only reason I went with 2 gallon was I can then use regular $1.99 tomato cages and push it down to where the bottom (smaller) ring is almost, if not, touching ground.  Then those cloth pots fit nicely right down in there and the rings give me some support.  I too, am "little bird special"   cheap cheap cheap.. LOL  But, seems to be working for me.  might not work for everybody. (disclaimer).   Vivosun grow bags.  Very inexpensive.   Link:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UBLDUBO


Thanks for the feedback! I will plan differently on the 1/2 gallon pots. I will look into the Vivosun Grow bags,Thanks again
I don't plan to grow outdoors right now and all of my growing will be done indoors. I like the idea of the tomato cages. I would assume you train the plants to the rings.


----------



## stepheneking (May 7, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> I think your light should of been strong enough for starting m but it was too high , I used a CFL 100watt  to start my clones when I first started growing , gutted an old fridge out  , only had the light 4 inches from the plants ,had the trays so I could change the height as the plants grew , once they got the size of basket balls I would move them into a bigger room that I made by lining out a cheap garden shed , an old fridge works well the seals stop light escaping you can vent easy and if you get one with a freezer on top you have all the storage you need , Only my opinion but if I was to replant those I would get some 1 inch rock wool cubes , break them in half then put the stem in between with leaves only half inch above top of cube and the plant in your soil , the rock wool will allow air to get to the stem while keeping it moist (my favorited word MOIST ) if you plant them deep in soil you may rot the stem


Thanks for your feedback, so you think I should lower the lights? I figured in the type/size of grow box I have I could just leave the light where it is. I can make some adjustments to the lights. Thoughts? 
What type of CFL do you suggest if I am wanting to utilize the Hood/Fixture I created?
Never thought of using a fridge before, but very smart  I had to not this in my book for future reference, Thanks.
Note taken on the rock wool cubes.


----------



## stepheneking (May 7, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I would also recommend going with larger pots than 1/2 gal.  With pots that small you will be continually watering and there is simply not much room for good root growth.  I would personally go with at least 3 gallon.  And sativas will need bigger pots than indicas.
> 
> Not many new growers realize that indoors, more plants does not mean more bud.  The light you have is basically capable of producing x grams of bud, regardless of the number of plants.  In fact, plants that have too little room to grow will produce far less.  So, go with decent sized grow bags and don't overcrowd your plants.  They need room for good airflow around them.  Keep in mind that ventilation is for more than heat control.  Plants need a fresh supply of air (CO2) all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  While your little 12v fans will work now, they will not in the future.  You _will_ need a centrifuge type fan that is capable of moving some air.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for your feedback! Sounds like 2-3 Gallon pots is what I am going to be looking into. Thanks, I will be rethinking the 1/2 gallon pots.
Thanks for the info in the fans, for the size box it should be okay. I was thinking of adding in another 12v FAN for intake but thought I would get your alls thoughts.
I would eventually move to all organic at some point. I agree its much better and you can recycle ;-)

Thanks again


----------



## stepheneking (May 7, 2019)

Hey guys. I ended up getting 7 and some change diam pots should be about 2 gallons and was able to do a good replant. They are doing nicely.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2019)

Did you rip the bottoms of the peat pots?  Roots can have a hard time growing through the cardboard.

Also, IMHO, these were way too small to transplant.  It is a good idea to let them get well established with a good root system before transplanting.  It is a lot harder to control the moisture and the temperature of the baby in containers that are too large for their size.

Could you not get fabric pots?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2019)

Also, looking at those pots, if they are 7" in diameter, they are probably around a gallon (or maybe even smaller).


----------



## Bruce111 (May 9, 2019)

It is the time to get your babies more lights. Fluence lights are pricy. It is not easy to control the temp with HPS in summer. 
If your budget is limited and want to try newest light, check this light. I was using SP150 for almost two months. 
Here is my post link of this light: https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/which-light-should-i-use.75325/page-9


----------



## stepheneking (May 9, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Did you rip the bottoms of the peat pots?  Roots can have a hard time growing through the cardboard. Sure did. I I'm all four sides. I was concerned that the diner roots would not be able to penetrate.
> 
> Also, IMHO, these were way too small to transplant.  It is a good idea to let them get well established with a good root system before transplanting.  It is a lot harder to control the moisture and the temperature of the baby in containers that are too large for their size. Thanks for the advice, I was going off of what ever one advised, maybe I misunderstood what everyone was suggesting
> 
> Could you not get fabric pots?



At this time, no i couldn't get fabric pots  however, are in my future plans for more grows. Thanks for your advice


----------



## stepheneking (May 9, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Also, looking at those pots, if they are 7" in diameter, they are probably around a gallon (or maybe even smaller).


Should be around 2 gallons isn't 8in diameter 2gallon....


----------



## stepheneking (May 9, 2019)

Bruce111 said:


> It is the time to get your babies more lights. Fluence lights are pricy. It is not easy to control the temp with HPS in summer.
> If your budget is limited and want to try newest light, check this light. I was using SP150 for almost two months.
> Here is my post link of this light: https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/which-light-should-i-use.75325/page-9


Thanks for the lighting advice
Looking at link, thanks


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 9, 2019)

Hamster Lewis said:


> High Output T5 bulbs are good for vegging and you can flower with them in a pinch. Most CFL's just don't cut it though.  If your budget is tight that vispectras is a better option.



as hamster said, you can flower using t5's in a pinch. i did when i started out and had very nice results. also as hamster said in an earlier post, the king leds are affordable and also work well. upon his recommendation, i bought a 1200 and i am pleased with it(5 or so grows, veg and flower and still going strong). cobbling stuff together will probably leave you disappointed in the long run. for a few hundred bucks(about the cost of an ounce) you can have yourself a nice little grow. also as umbra said, genetics are a lot of it. spending about $100 on some good seeds will pay off. if you learn to clone them(which isn't hard as i am able to do it and i am a knucklehead), you only need to buy them once...


----------



## St_Nick (May 9, 2019)

There are so many affordable lights that were designed for hobbyist grows the money issue is no longer a valid argument for not getting decent lights.  a Decent 80-90 dollar light can do wonders in a 2x2 grow space.  Used to be really expensive to put together a decent grow room (still is really) but a small grow can be done like the olefogey said for under the price of a zip.


----------



## novitius (May 10, 2019)

Hey there stepheneking. I have to say I respect the effort you're putting into this. It's shaping up rather well for what you're working with really. Nice home made brake too.
I also use a King, on the recommendation of the users here and I'm extremely pleased with the quality. The company is great to work with if there is an issue as well. For $89  you could have a great light in there that would transition to a bigger space later. Maybe get out and do some scrapping if you can?
I don't know you're situation but this is something you want to throw some money at. I'm on a slow build up myself, most of the stuff I buy takes from my entertainment and food budget, sometimes you get blessed though.
B1 just purchased this light and is very happy with it, it's a sub company of Mars Hydro, who is a respected manufacturer in the budget/not-so budget option. A couple people, including myself use this, there are several options(watts/$$$) within that manufacturers listings as with Mars.
Adding a bigger LED is probably going to produce the same amount of heat as the cfl,maybe less. The cost to run an LED is so cheap! Since I referenced scrapping earlier, a months savings of aluminum cans would most likely cover the additional electric.I know scrap metal isn't what it was but it does add up if that is an option for you.
Weed isn't addictive but growing is! Think of the expense as an investment. Eventually you get to quit buying stuff you really can't afford.  You still have a ways to go too. I need to read through the thread again to see your plan but you need a space to flower and dry as well, i.e more gear. Tents are great. Put it together and there is your controlled environment to flesh out. If you didn't know, you can click the green words and they'll take you to the item directly.
I just have 1 question for you, are you planning to take them outdoor? If you are, you're pretty close to ok with what you have now in my opinion. I'd switch out the lighting and start buying black gold and amendments. Maybe these lights would be a more cost effective option for you?
Whatever you're planning to do I'll be watching lol! Good luck!


----------



## stepheneking (May 10, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> as hamster said, you can flower using t5's in a pinch. i did when i started out and had very nice results. also as hamster said in an earlier post, the king leds are affordable and also work well. upon his recommendation, i bought a 1200 and i am pleased with it(5 or so grows, veg and flower and still going strong). cobbling stuff together will probably leave you disappointed in the long run. for a few hundred bucks(about the cost of an ounce) you can have yourself a nice little grow. also as umbra said, genetics are a lot of it. spending about $100 on some good seeds will pay off. if you learn to clone them(which isn't hard as i am able to do it and i am a knucklehead), you only need to buy them once...



Hello oldfogey8 and thanks for your advice ;-) I have been taking some notes as I throw together my planned grow equipment. I know that its important to get a good light upgrade, and its coming soon. For now though I am sitting where I can however, I do figure that I am sitting better than I could've been without the fund-age available to me yet.

I figure I am at about 2.67 sq ft of grow space with my current setup. Also, as I have been reading up on some of the grow guides and advisement on the forum I should consider 20 watts/sq ft for lighting. From my figures I am @ 74 watts of lighting and since my current sq footage is around 3 my watts/sq ft output is just over the available lighting with my current setup. So I figure this will buy me some time to get some good cash together and the updated setup going.
I also am reading up on the genetics so I am better versed ;-)

Clones, I will get there eventually. More to take in first


----------



## stepheneking (May 10, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> There are so many affordable lights that were designed for hobbyist grows the money issue is no longer a valid argument for not getting decent lights.  a Decent 80-90 dollar light can do wonders in a 2x2 grow space.  Used to be really expensive to put together a decent grow room (still is really) but a small grow can be done like the olefogey said for under the price of a zip.



Hello St_Nick, thanks for posting. I agree with you that money shouldn't be an issue however, for this I had these lights pretty much at hand so I wanted to get myself going with what I have at my fingertips.


----------



## stepheneking (May 10, 2019)

novitius said:


> Hey there stepheneking. I have to say I respect the effort you're putting into this. It's shaping up rather well for what you're working with really. Nice home made brake too.
> I also use a King, on the recommendation of the users here and I'm extremely pleased with the quality. The company is great to work with if there is an issue as well. For $89  you could have a great light in there that would transition to a bigger space later. Maybe get out and do some scrapping if you can?
> I don't know you're situation but this is something you want to throw some money at. I'm on a slow build up myself, most of the stuff I buy takes from my entertainment and food budget, sometimes you get blessed though.
> B1 just purchased this light and is very happy with it, it's a sub company of Mars Hydro, who is a respected manufacturer in the budget/not-so budget option. A couple people, including myself use this, there are several options(watts/$$$) within that manufacturers listings as with Mars.
> ...



Hello Novitius thanks for posting! Thanks, I have been giving a lot of TLC thats for sure! The break worked rather well, lol, thanks. 
I am impressed with what I am hearing about King lighting, everyone has had a lot of good advice on the brand. Maybe I should choose that brand, I love the name "King" LoL its a good name, wink wink..... Needless to say I will be looking at this brand. Thanks for advising on the Mars brand as well, I will take a look as well. I really want a good bang for my buck! Tanks for the links;-)
I am planning on a different area for flowering, yes. This will probably be my next investment and then back into the veg DIY updates or redo. Once I get my full materials planned list together I will be sure to post it here to get everyone's advice, I like the discussions. Thanks everyone! 

At this time I don't plan on doing any outdoor planting at this time. Most of my future grows, for now anyway, will be indoors. Black gold, thats a new one for me.....I will be looking into it, Im curious.
Glad to hear you will be checking in, thank you for your support and advice!


----------



## stepheneking (May 10, 2019)

Hey guys.....Grow update.

They are looking really nice. These are pictures from right now.


----------



## stepheneking (May 10, 2019)

Hey guys, I currently don't have my lighting setup to be adjustable vertically. I am wondering if that should change. I was also thinking of moving the LED I have in there and mount it on one of the sidewalls vertically.

THoughts?


----------



## novitius (May 11, 2019)

Hey stephen,  if it were me I'd just lift the pot up! Put a tote or something under them  But, you're way more hands on with the build than me, you might want to scrounge up a pulley lol!


----------



## QBCrocket (May 11, 2019)

don't over think , put a brick under the pot  if you think you need to but the pics look fine ,


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 11, 2019)

While we used to use watts per square foot to figure lighting (and it was 50 watts min per sq ft, not 20), with the advent of LED lighting we really don't do that much anymore.  It is advisable to take the manufacturer's recommendations with a grain of salt.  They often over-hype what their lights are capable of.  That is why it is so important to take the advise of those actually using the products.  With LED lights, the stated wattage is often not the working wattage.  For instance, I have a 700W light that actually only uses about 300 watts.  And I can tell you that there is absolutely no way that that light would adequately cover 15 sq ft. 

Your lighting is the most  important component of your grow space and it directly affects the yield.  Without adequate lighting, the best genetics and the best care and nutrients will be a waste.  

How many plants did you start?  A grow space that is 2.67 sq ft is really not large enough to grow even 1 plant.  I would never ever go smaller than 4 sq ft....and even that will be problematic.

I know that I can sound harsh, but I just don't want you to spend 4 months trying to grow a plant (or plants) in an environment where it is not going to work.  There are certain things you really need to pull off a successful indoor grow and good lighting and space are 2 of those things.


----------



## stepheneking (May 11, 2019)

novitius said:


> Hey stephen,  if it were me I'd just lift the pot up! Put a tote or something under them  But, you're way more hands on with the build than me, you might want to scrounge up a pulley lol!


I thought about doing that novitius. I actually wanted to make a special leveling floor outa some DIY materials ;-) Yes, I like to be hands on and did think about the pulley.

What do you think about adding in the light on one of the sides?


----------



## stepheneking (May 11, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> don't over think , put a brick under the pot  if you think you need to but the pics look fine ,



Hello QBCrocket, thanks for your advice ;-) I thought they were looking good


----------



## Growdude (May 11, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> don't over think , put a brick under the pot  if you think you need to but the pics look fine ,




Bob Marley didn't do "Don't Worry be Happy"
Bobby McFerrin did it in 1988, Marley died in 1981


----------



## QBCrocket (May 12, 2019)

Growdude said:


> Bob Marley didn't do "Don't Worry be Happy"
> Bobby McFerrin did it in 1988, Marley died in 1981


good pick up , its labelled Marley but defiantly not him singing.


----------



## stepheneking (May 12, 2019)

Hey guys, wanted to put an update on the grow....this is yesterdays...


----------



## stepheneking (May 12, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> While we used to use watts per square foot to figure lighting (and it was 50 watts min per sq ft, not 20), with the advent of LED lighting we really don't do that much anymore.  It is advisable to take the manufacturer's recommendations with a grain of salt.  They often over-hype what their lights are capable of.  That is why it is so important to take the advise of those actually using the products.  With LED lights, the stated wattage is often not the working wattage.  For instance, I have a 700W light that actually only uses about 300 watts.  And I can tell you that there is absolutely no way that that light would adequately cover 15 sq ft.
> 
> Your lighting is the most  important component of your grow space and it directly affects the yield.  Without adequate lighting, the best genetics and the best care and nutrients will be a waste.
> 
> ...



I have been reading some of the Grow guides on here and have stated 20watt/sq ft. I do however, trust your expertise and experience. Is this not a decent setup as is for a VEG setup to consider 20watts/per sq ft and use 50watts/ sq ft for my flowering area of which I have not even erected yet. I am still planning on that setup. I did want your advice on this PDF I found See below. Do you agree to the HID to LED conversion? Is the amount of WATT INPUT vs WATT OUTPUT when it comes to LED and its equivalent HID lighting. 

HID Lamp 70W PSMH has an equivalent LED Wattage of 36 to 40Watt depending on the LED  INPUT Current.
Wouldn't that make the 50watt/sq ft different for LED but lower?

I appreciate and respect that you don't want me to get 4 months in and not be happy. I wouldn't either.


----------



## stepheneking (May 12, 2019)

Todays update. They are looking good....


----------



## stepheneking (May 14, 2019)

Update....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2019)

No, don't agree with the HPS to LED conversion.  I replaced a 1000W HPS with 1468W of LED and it still didn't produce like the HPS.

I have also never seen anywhere that said that 20W per sq ft was enough light....where are you reading this?


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 14, 2019)

If I’m worried about how many watts l’m burning, I put a meter on the source...My led drivers are meanwell and I can adjust both the voltage and the current... So I set the voltage (with a multimeter)to the manufacturers spec and then adjust the current while reading the power meter...My led strips are capable of 48watts per strip and that is not a silly comparison to an old fashioned light type...that is actual power consumption, and I run them at about 80% for better efficiency...I have 9 of these strips in my setup with two drivers....5 of the 3500k that I use for veg and I add 4 more 2700k strips on a second driver for flower...so I’m running about 350 actual watts in my small little grow cabinet and that light is spread for good coverage...
My grow space is about 6 square feet so just under 60 watts/sq ft...


----------



## stepheneking (May 20, 2019)

Hey guys....sorry I haven't posted in a couple of days. Been busy however, I have some great updates!!!!
First thing guys I now have a good TENT to grow in....see my Post here.. https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/new-diy-grow-tent.76328/

I have update on my lighting too...I have a buddy who hooked me up with a free light!!! 
*Galaxyhydro Series 300W LED*
*http://bestledgrowlightsreviews4u.com/galaxy-hydro-300w-led-grow-light-review/*


----------



## stepheneking (May 20, 2019)

Grow Update.....

Hey guys, I wanted to also get some photos up of the plants. I have missed a couple of days updates so I am jumping straight to today....


----------



## novitius (May 20, 2019)

Lookin GOOD man  
See, sometimes you get blessed!! 
Now you've got yourself a lil clone/germ box too! I'm happy for you!


----------



## QBCrocket (May 20, 2019)

cooking with gas now


----------



## stepheneking (May 20, 2019)

novitius said:


> Lookin GOOD man
> See, sometimes you get blessed!!
> Now you've got yourself a lil clone/germ box too! I'm happy for you!


Hey Novitius, thanks. I was thinking the same thing.....time for another add on for the box. I am going to coat it with the Panda Grow liner too 

Thanks, I have been geeked about the setup and grow. Diffidently pleased


----------



## stepheneking (May 20, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> cooking with gas now


Hello QBCrocket! 
Diesel, LoL


----------



## stepheneking (May 23, 2019)

Hey guys, time for a update! They are looking great! 
I am kicking myself but I think I am going to have to re-pot these again.
Thoughts


----------



## stepheneking (May 23, 2019)

Also, I have update on my 1st box. I have it lined with my Panda Grow now and lights remounted so this baby is ready to go for the next wave


----------



## stepheneking (May 23, 2019)

I also wanted to ask if anyone is using Grow Buddy. I have begun to use it and love it!!!  Great Software
Let me know


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 23, 2019)

I repot twice myself(solo cup to approx 1 gal to 3 gallon felt).Not sure if that is a dunce move but it has worked for me.


----------



## stepheneking (May 23, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I repot twice myself(solo cup to approx 1 gal to 3 gallon felt).Not sure if that is a dunce move but it has worked for me.


Hey Oldfogey8, thanks for posting! Whew, I am glad to hear that because I am wanting to get some of the 3 gallon felt ones too for replant. Whats a good time to do the re-pot to the 3gallon ones?


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2019)

I usually repot from the gallon pots to my 3 gallons when the plants are around 8-10 inches tall(200-250 mm if you are metric) or if I start seeing some roots near the drainage holes in the gallon pots. I like to have the plants in the final pot for a month or so to get a good rootball going to support flowering. I also top my plants and have used various low stress training methods so the 8-10” is kind of a loosey-goosey number. Your plants look good. I like short and squat...


----------



## stepheneking (May 24, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I usually repot from the gallon pots to my 3 gallons when the plants are around 8-10 inches tall(200-250 mm if you are metric) or if I start seeing some roots near the drainage holes in the gallon pots. I like to have the plants in the final pot for a month or so to get a good rootball going to support flowering. I also top my plants and have used various low stress training methods so the 8-10” is kind of a loosey-goosey number. Your plants look good. I like short and squat...


Thanks. I have some time then because they are only around 5-8 inches right now.  Do you top them prior or after your replant. I am also looking to do some LST on these for some super cropping. I am also learning that this LST should be done during VEG stages of growth.
I am happy at how the plants are looking. I have been using a lot of TLC


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2019)

I think people top after the 5th or so node. I would wait a little on your plants judging by the pics. In lieu of super cropping you can tie the plants down but do so carefully. I usually start to tie/train branches after I top the plant and the new growth gets too dense. I like to try to have an even height canopy(kind of a sea of green). I save super cropping for a last ditch effort if the tops are getting too close to my light(which can happen during the stretch after you switch to 12/12 lighting).


----------



## stepheneking (May 29, 2019)

Hey guys...Sorry long weekend wanted to get these up! I was sealing off the top and bottom of the inside of the tent and adding in some magnets to help hold my flap down until I can add my zippers to the tent. I grabbed some pics while I had them moved to the box.

These are from the 25th


----------



## stepheneking (May 29, 2019)

These are from today. Seems a little warm in the tent this weekend, I have some centrifuge fans coming and just need a little more time, $$
I increased the speed on the fan I have in there up one more speed and re-positioned and its seemed to help.

Here they are.....from today, 29th


----------



## stepheneking (May 29, 2019)

more....


----------



## stepheneking (May 29, 2019)

......


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2019)

Your plants are looking great, mojo for the grow!


----------



## stepheneking (May 30, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Your plants are looking great, mojo for the grow!


Thanks for posting Rosebud! I am happy with the grow so far, thanks


----------



## stepheneking (May 31, 2019)

Hey everyone! Hope all is well your way! Hope your TLC is making plenty of THC!! HEHE

Anyhow, whew what a night. So I was worried about #6 she seemed to be really droopy and was in need of another watering which meant the rest were right behind too. #6 seems to just stay a little ahead of the others and that meant that I was ready to do my re-pot 

Luckily for me I was gifted 5-5GAL fabric IPOWER pots, thanks buddy

I did not want the whole pot being used, so I folded the pots down in half figure thats about 2.5ishGAL. I just might happen to have all six female, fingers crossed, so I don't want them to get too big. I am already pushing it with this tent and six plants. I will know soon when I kick them to flower. I figure I am about a week out on my light switch. I have a move coming up next weekend as well that is going to play havic on the light cycle change from 24/0 to 12/12. Now I have to move my tent to a new environment, but I think it will be okay.
I have them all re-potted and I must say it went pretty good. They had great root balls and they were all ready for a new pot! I was listening #6!

Here are some pics.....
















*See number six in the back right, she was droopy. I hope with the re-pot she will perk back up, fingers crossed*


----------



## hollowpoint (May 31, 2019)

The look fantastic SK....all ways one that is a little different than the rest...nothing to worry on it will be fine. Thanks for sharing .


----------



## novitius (May 31, 2019)

Those do look great man! Nice pictures.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2019)

They are looking great.  I would recommend not putting them into 12/12 until you are moved and settled.  They are still small and you have time.  Changes in lighting are not a problem when they are vegging.  Once they get into flowering, you want to keep your light schedule.

If these are grown from bagseed, keep a very good eye on your plants....especially if you get all females.


----------



## stepheneking (Jun 2, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> The look fantastic SK....all ways one that is a little different than the rest...nothing to worry on it will be fine. Thanks for sharing .
> 
> View attachment 253046


Thanks hallowpoint. She did perk up the next day. I gave them all some water the next day  Your welcome i enjoy sharing


----------



## stepheneking (Jun 2, 2019)

novitius said:


> Those do look great man! Nice pictures.


Hey Novitius, Thanks, I am very happy. Im cooking wtih TLC!


----------



## stepheneking (Jun 2, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> They are looking great.  I would recommend not putting them into 12/12 until you are moved and settled.  They are still small and you have time.  Changes in lighting are not a problem when they are vegging.  Once they get into flowering, you want to keep your light schedule.
> 
> If these are grown from bagseed, keep a very good eye on your plants....especially if you get all females.


Hey The Hemp Goddess, Thanks. I was thinking the same thing. I didn't want to stress them out and I wanted a healthy flowering for them.
They are bagseed and I am hopeful they are all female! I will be sure to keep a close eye. Ill be sure to post for you all


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2019)

Actually, you should be hoping that they are NOT all female.  If they are all female, it most likely means that the seeds were formed as a result of selfing...hermy seeds.  Although it is possible to get 5 out of 5 females with reg seeds, it is unlikely.  Seeds that are made as a result of the female selfing have a lot higher risk of hermying and ruining your entire crop.  You are going to need to keep a real close eye on these plants for male parts and do everything you can to not stress them out in any way.  Quality seeds by responsible breeders are relatively cheap, especially when you consider what you can get in return.

Green mojo for your plants....and let's hope that they ae not hermy seeds.


----------



## stepheneking (Jun 4, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Actually, you should be hoping that they are NOT all female.  If they are all female, it most likely means that the seeds were formed as a result of selfing...hermy seeds.  Although it is possible to get 5 out of 5 females with reg seeds, it is unlikely.  Seeds that are made as a result of the female selfing have a lot higher risk of hermying and ruining your entire crop.  You are going to need to keep a real close eye on these plants for male parts and do everything you can to not stress them out in any way.  Quality seeds by responsible breeders are relatively cheap, especially when you consider what you can get in return.
> 
> Green mojo for your plants....and let's hope that they ae not hermy seeds.


Thanks for the advice and mojo! I will be sure to keep a very close eye on them! I have been really good on them with no stress and plenty of TLC 
On my next grow I will be purchasing some good genetics. These were what I had on hand remember and wanted to giver err a go with my "Bagweed" strain, LoL. 1st grow in all. I am doing well enough where I feel I would safely have a great outcome with some good well know seeds.
_LoL, I am open for some seed gifts, just message me. I will be sure to log the progress on here for anyone on my next round_ 

I was gifted one single  Gorilla Glue seed that I am wanting to grow next. Was also given two "Three In The Pink" I am thinking of growing.
I do hope that I manage to get some good yield with my "Bagweed" seeds for my 1st, fingers crossed.


----------



## stepheneking (Jun 4, 2019)

Update guys.
Its now day 34 into my grow and they are very happy and healthy plants. I am interested in seeing them flower, I am so close to the switch and do need to think about getting another wave going in my other box. I am also waiting on the move before starting. I may start germinating my Gorilla Glue and my Three in the Pink seeds. I am excited that I have made it to this point of the grow with pretty good success, knock on wood, *thanks to my Friends here! Thanks again everyone! Your input, advice, and suggestions has taken me a long way.*
I will also need to start cramming in my finishing touches on the tent so I am ready for the flower at least bare minimum, my zipper to completely seal my tent(as of right now I have three magnets that are attached to the flap that help hold it closed) and ventilation. With the move its going to make my $$, kinda short(donations will be accepted) but shit, I have gotten this far with a smile on my face!
All in though, I just can't wait. This sure is exciting and will/has been a great rewarding experience. I can't wait to become a established grower with quite a few grows under my belt!

Also, I still need to top the plants, I plan on doing this tomorrow I think.....thoughts anyone!?
Day 34....


----------



## stepheneking (Jun 20, 2019)

Hey guys. Whew what a past couple of weeks. Got moved and almost have everything settled. I have a lot of work to do to get the tent complete. Vents can now be hooked up.

I did start flowering, 12/12 and am on day three. I can say I'm happy to say I'm pretty sure four outa the 6 are female. I'll get some pics did you can help me determine

I'll try and get some by this weekend. Once I am completely settled I'll get back to my daily post.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2019)

Congrats on getting moved.  I hate moving so much (I would rather clean porta-potties).  Hope I never have to move again.

It is highly doubtful that your plants would be showing sex after only 3 days in flowering.  So, continue to keep an eye on them and keep them as stress-free as possible.


----------



## stepheneking (Jun 20, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Congrats on getting moved.  I hate moving so much (I would rather clean porta-potties).  Hope I never have to move again.
> 
> It is highly doubtful that your plants would be showing sex after only 3 days in flowering.  So, continue to keep an eye on them and keep them as stress-free as possible.


Thanks! Yes, moving sucks I have been going night and day to get settled in whew, LoL

My plants must be some good ones because, Yes they are showing signs already!  Plants #1 and #2 where the first. Plant #1 actually showed signes after just day 2, I was also shocked. Its a girl!...Two white hairs...I will get pictures in the morning if time permits(as I am a huge fans of pics, LoL) Plant #2 showed on day 3 the rest seem to be slower at showing.

Right now I need to spend time on the setup to properly ventilate I am still waiting on my fundage for my centrifuge fan  

I am also now in the basement for my grow area so now I will need to work out the humidity issues however, I hope with fixing some of my venting that will help.

Awesome news, my buddy hooked me up with another light identical to the one he gave me prior, man I was stoked!!!! Thanks buddy!!!  Nice getting some good lighting to proceed into flowering


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 13, 2019)

Hey guys! So I have some updates and some pics 

Now, things have been really rough since the move! Laptop crashed!! Time and money, don't they always seem to be an issue sometimes! 

Now the girls have been flowering now since June 18 and have managed to end up with four female and two were male. I have removed the males from the tent. I have not disposed of the male yet(I wanted to see how they grow too, curiosity) so they are still kicking, LoL. Thoughts for disposal?

Now the four females are doing okay, now, that is. I had a vacation that we went on for the 4th, ended up being a whole week, watering missed, No feed yet high heat and humidity. The plants unfortunately didn't have the TLC and looked a little rough on my arrival. I bounced into action though, quickly spending some cash on poor mans plant food(organic) low nites I think its 3-1-1. However, it seemed to do the trick as they appear to be bouncing back well. I wanted to use this as a general watering supplement to slowly aid them back. What about future watering's. I would like to continue use.

I must express my disappointment that I started this grow and ended up in such a living change that I was not prepared for the amount of variables consuming all of my time. But now lighter, regrouped and things are going well!  

I have added some 6" centrifuge fans one intake and one outtake, I have not finish the duct runs as I am not sure yet how as I will be adding in another tent soon. I would like to begin to keep some mother plants alive all the time and begin some cloning from mothers on grow 2(hopefully god willing). So I am trying to plan ahead a little. Now you know me! I needed that DIY effect, the fans are pretty powerful for this tent and I wanted to dial it down a little bit. So I made my own fan speed control, Total costs about 10$ hehehe. A 6$ dimmer and a plug...see pic. So I am slowly beginning to get my equipment in line.....






Heres the girls ......... Now the taller of them I topped to sample no pun intended...so it'll probably have two colas? Now i have not topped any of them prior I have also generally let them naturally grow for the experience but, have been keeping up here in the last four days cleaning them up from damaged leaves and foliage.


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 13, 2019)

Here is some more pictures guys! 
I truly been giving TLC but they have some issues...I am open to your advice my fellow mates!!!


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 14, 2019)

Had to post, pics turned out good.


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 18, 2019)

Well, what cha think?


----------



## Del (Jul 18, 2019)

Things are looking great! Keep on keeping on


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 18, 2019)

Plants are looking great!  

While I cannot remember the reason, centrifuge type fans should not be on a rheostat--you should be using a fan controller.  They are inexpensive--I just picked one up on Amazon for under $12.  However, it looks like you have a duct booster fan and not a centrifuge fan.  Is pic #2 in post 102 your fan?


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 19, 2019)

Del said:


> Things are looking great! Keep on keeping on


Thanks Del! I am very pleased with the grow! 



The Hemp Goddess said:


> Plants are looking great!
> 
> While I cannot remember the reason, centrifuge type fans should not be on a rheostat--you should be using a fan controller.  They are inexpensive--I just picked one up on Amazon for under $12.  However, it looks like you have a duct booster fan and not a centrifuge fan.  Is pic #2 in post 102 your fan?



Thanks Hemp Goddes! I have been providing plenty of TLC! To answer your question about the fans, I don't think they are centrifuge....I also think they are duct booster fans. I have two of them, they seem to be doing a great job. For what reason do they not recommend the rheostat on cent. fan. I would think the same principle applies with the fan controller...same concept. When you talk about the fan controller the makeup is the same just different package. For now the DIY setup works well, maybe it doesn't look the best but deffinetly works well  

I still have not vented them to permament location as I am still not sure where I want to vent. Do I really need to vent this to the outside? I was thinking of venting to the basement window instead of the dryer exhaust. I would need to get some reducers and y's to do this. Would it be safe to vent this through? Also, I wanted to setup seperate vent for fresh air intake...thoughts anyone!?


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey guys! Think things are working well for now. I have some updates and pics on the grow.....

So i have now germ. some more seeds  I know I am behind on these to mature and be ready after harvest of my "Bagweed" strains... due to the move and other things....you know.

Anyhow, I now have some descent strains for round two sizing up .
2 seeds- "Three in the Pink"- These guys took charge on the germ. of the seeds. These buggers are going to be some vigurious plants, Awesome! https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/3_In_The_Pink/Exotic_Genetix/

1 Seed- Gorilla Glue- This one also doing well!
4 Seeds- Girl Scout Cookie- Also doing well but the slowest of them all to Germ.





I was told that the "3 in the Pink" are fem. seeds but I am not holding my breath. I will still need to sex this batch as well however, I feel good that they will all be girls 

I do however, plan to choose one of these plants to be a mother and begin to learn and dive into cloaning so I am excited for this grow! 

I have learned so much so far on the Bagweed grow. I will be upgrading equipment through grow 2 as I have been able to establish, my preference for growing, my system. 

These plants are such a joy to grow. I have been learning so much and cant wait for whats next.


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 19, 2019)

Some pics I collected tonight. I needed to put some time in cleaning up the tent. I have some gnats flying around, not a major issue but, trying to aid keeping these buggers out as best I can.

Let me know what you guys think of the pics.....




v


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 30, 2019)

Okay guys, update......
They are doing very well! Some of that TLC has paid off!

Now I am approaching harvest. My 8wk scheduled flowering ends on August 12. I think it's about right on theses but wanted y'all to take a look at pics and provide your input! Please zoom and look at my close-ups for trichome to help me out determine. Unfortunately no jewelers loop to use  but this camera is pretty good. 
Plant #1 the tall boy...doesn't have a lot of Trichome's but I am not sure what to do. She is looking like she is nearing harvest.....your all thoughts....

I would greatly appreciate everyone's input as I near harvest.

Please use link to google photos as I want HD
https://photos.app.goo.gl/S1beq9RxEoKBmkSb7

Let me know if you have any issues seeing them. Thanks Guys!


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 30, 2019)

I also added in the pics of the next wave plants that I have becoming little seedlings


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2019)

I would not depend on an 8 week strain to actually be done in 8 weeks.  Breeder's estimates are often very optimistic and based on a very well dialed in grow space.  While I believe they have some time to go, it is impossible to tell from the pictures.  For goodness sakes, go get a microscope or a loupe.  You need at least 30x.  The only way to tell if a plant is ready is to look at the trichomes with magnification.  It is a critical piece of growing equipment.


----------



## stepheneking (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey THG! Thanks for the reply! I was not depending on it, surly. Being new I just wanted to make sure that things seemed to be on track. 
I know, I know, I am going to be getting loop! I was just hoping that some of your guys experience could provide me with some good input on my schedule so far. I was able to pull these below form the pictures....


----------



## stepheneking (Aug 7, 2019)

Okay guys! I got my jewelers loup, who hooo   fundimental...

So they are looking great! I have been just providing plants with straight water for about 7 days to prep for the August 12 planned date. I am happy with how the trichs are looking. They are looking nice an cloudy and have not turned to an amber tint yet. I don't want this stuff to set you on the couch though 

Here's some pics....


----------



## stepheneking (Sep 30, 2019)

Hey guys! Sorry, I haven't been on here for a minute. I also apologize for the shitty updates on the grow! I did end up harvesting these plants. It was a blast and I ended up with some great tasting, smooth smoking and great smelling bagweed! All in on the first grow I was pleased! Thanks for all of the support from everyone! All of it helped for such a successful grow!

I did harvest on my planned date on the 12th. Trichome production was good and the plants seemed to be ready! I did to a wet trim on my buds before drying. I used a drying rack I was not however, happy with the way that worked and will be doing this next harvest drying more of a traditional way. 

All in though, it was such an experience. I guess I underestimated how much fun and exciting the whole process can be. Just by getting the fundamentals down which really pass through to harvest!

Some pics ;-) Oh pegged it right on to. I got that upper more uplifting smoke as I was trying for the milky Trichomes I still had some amber but not much. I caught them just right!

The TLC definitely paid off. They all smoked incredibly well and tasted so good!   I think once I got a good weight I was at like 65ish grams overall. I got a late, very late weigh in. Was a bad time not to have a scale, but I did end up purchasing one!


----------



## Bruce111 (Sep 30, 2019)

stepheneking said:


> Hey guys! Sorry, I haven't been on here for a minute. I also apologize for the shitty updates on the grow! I did end up harvesting these plants. It was a blast and I ended up with some great tasting, smooth smoking and great smelling bagweed! All in on the first grow I was pleased! Thanks for all of the support from everyone! All of it helped for such a successful grow!
> 
> I did harvest on my planned date on the 12th. Trichome production was good and the plants seemed to be ready! I did to a wet trim on my buds before drying. I used a drying rack I was not however, happy with the way that worked and will be doing this next harvest drying more of a traditional way.
> 
> ...


wow, that looks great. How many grams you totally got?


----------



## stepheneking (Sep 30, 2019)

Bruce111 said:


> wow, that looks great. How many grams you totally got?


 I ended up with about 59grams. It was a late weigh in as I had no scale at the time. I was happy with the harvest


----------



## novitius (Sep 30, 2019)

Great job man! That looks tasty! Nice pics too


----------



## stepheneking (Sep 30, 2019)

novitius said:


> Great job man! That looks tasty! Nice pics too


Thanks novitius! Was very tasty can't wait to harvest the next ones.


----------



## Aksarben (Sep 30, 2019)

Very good!  YOUR weed!


----------

